# a nose of many colors



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Now as i go through the may registries looking at the various conformation rules the only one i see saying that a pink nose is a fault (ADBA). Now the others that i look at either say any nose color is permitted or just do not say much of anything. Now the adba says it can be a bad genetic health problem while like i said others do not say anything. So my question is. If it is such a bad health problem why isn't this a fault in all registries or is this just the side that the adba wants to take in that specific matter. Thanks for all imput on this. The reason i ask is my little girl athena is a butterfly nose. If it is linked to serious helth problems i would like to tell the breeder if i can ever get ahold of them that they should not breed if thier is a chance of health problems. I deffinatly will have her spayed and not take a chance with any more litters as well. Thanks for any clearification on this matter.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Athena... where are you hearing/reading that the nose color is linked to health issues b/c I either didn't pay attention to this or honestly have never heard any talk of the nose color linking to genetic health problems. If you could post a bit more info, I'd appreciate it! Then maybe I could answer your question a little better for you.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.adbadog.com/uploads/conformation _ weightpull pic/2008 conformationBreakdwn.pdf

This is where i found it. if this link does not work you can go to adbadog.com then scroll over about adba then click on conformation standard breakdown. then you will scroll down and upload a pdf file with the info on it and where i am seeing it under is d. health


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

What color is your dog? It says on there... _albinism(white dog with blue or pink eyes, pink nose, lips, no pigment present on pads, rims of eyes etc.)_

If you have a white dog (not white with patches or coloring of some sort), then yes... it can be linked to genetic defects.. but I had a white dog at one time too, but I spayed her as soon as she was old enough for my vet to touch her, so I didn't worry about it. She didn't have a butterfly nose, but it was majority pink w/red spots. Here she is at 1 1/2 yrs old.









Until I have more info, that's the best I can do for now...


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

my girl is red brindle with some white. red spots on her pink nose


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If I remember correctly, a butterfly nose is a fault with some registries, but not a disqualification. Since your girl is red brindle with white markings, I wouldn't worry about it. Do you compete in conformation, agility, obedience, etc? Who is she registered with? You mentioned in your original thread that if she's at risk to genetic health problems that you wouldn't be bothered with future litters.. just curious as to why you would breed her if you're not competing and health testing, and if she's not registered. I'm not the person to tell you you're wrong for anything, just trying to better understand the situation.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

no i understand your question and would say the same. I was workin with the person i bought her from trying to get her papers and then they just dropped of the face of the earth. Well i have a ckc boy i rescued from a breeder and had to go home for a few days for a family thing and asked a buddy who has dogs and has been around mine before to watch them and keep them sepperated for me since she was in heat. Well he did not listen and they hooked up and now i have a litter of puppies. I am currently workin on gettin back ahold of the people i got athena from and getting her parents names and registy info so i can get her registered. Her parents are ukc i personally saw thier papers. My intentions were to get her wait till her second heat and mate her with whatever ukc pup i got down the road because i feel her conformation is great. I do plan on getting her into weight pull or agility. Got some help comming from a couple friends on that.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LadyPit, that question/topic was beaten to death in another thread...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think its is a good thing that you are looking further into this and taking appropriate actions based on what you discover.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

When we first got Loki his nose was about 50/50 pink and red. Now, he barely has any pink on it. Athena is still pretty young if I remember correctly, the pink might fade away a bit more as she matures.

As a puppy:









Now (barely any pink at all):









And as for pink nose causing health problems, I do think that was only for a white dog w/ solid pink nose (albino characteristics), which Athena is not.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks. I would really like to not spay her because she is such a beautiful dog and has great conformation. But if i can be shown proof that it can cause genetic health problems then i will do what is right for the breed and have her spayed. I will never be the one who breeds for a certain thing other than it beeing what is truly considered correct for the breed. Then athena would just be my little freak as she already is already. By freak i mean fast as lightning.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yea she is like a year and one month. So far we have not seen much to any growth of the red spots on her nose.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If she is over a year, her nose probably wont darken. It is very common in bullies for the nose to be light as pups, and fill in. My EB had a mostly pink nose, and it filled in totally, but way before a year. Lady's sire has a speckled nose, and I'm pretty sure he has titles, but I don't remember in what, conformation, agility, or wp. You should go to some of the shows held by your registry of choice, and ask around. 

BTW- post more baby moo cow pics!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What the ADBA means by fault is this example in this picture. This is an albino APBT. What they are referring to is the lack of pigment in the eye lids and/or nose. A pink nose that has color on it is not a fault. When I say pink I mean light pink like this picture. You really don't see that many dogs with genetic fault. Now some of the UKC like pitterstaffs are starting to lack pigment because they have bred the hell out of the blue dogs and are losing pigment. Most APBT's are not going to have this issue and if they do the breeders already know.

So back to the OP unless your dogs has eye lids, nose, or eyes like this you are ok.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Carriana said:


> LadyPit, that question/topic was beaten to death in another thread...


I realize that now.. I didn't remember who she was just from her username, as I don't see her on here regularly. I wasn't trying to dredge up any old drama or start any arguments, but thanks for your concern. I was just simply asking a question, and now that she answered, I remember the topic, as I read it until it started getting out of hand.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> What the ADBA means by fault is this example in this picture. This is an albino APBT. What they are referring to is the lack of pigment in the eye lids and/or nose. A pink nose that has color on it is not a fault. When I say pink I mean light pink like this picture. You really don't see that many dogs with genetic fault. Now some of the UKC like pitterstaffs are starting to lack pigment because they have bred the hell out of the blue dogs and are losing pigment. Most APBT's are not going to have this issue and if they do the breeders already know.
> 
> So back to the OP unless your dogs has eye lids, nose, or eyes like this you are ok.


Thankyou for helping to clarify that Performance.. that was the point I was trying to make. BTW, the dog pictured is gorgeous, none the less! I miss my girl, Axil (pictured in my previous post). White dogs are just too hard to keep, well... white!! Guess that's why I prefer the darker coated dogs myself... but to each their own, right?!

Athena... have you tried calling the breeder directly, or only contacting thru email and whatnot? Forgive me if this has been covered as well, I'm just looking for possible venues of your being able to contact him/her. Do they have a website? Do you know of the dam's registered name? If you do, you may be able to contact the UKC and obtain information that way, if the dam's owner bothered to register the litter. Sounds to me like they're giving you the runaround, and were looking to make a quick buck, and you were seen as a "free pick" or a sucker, if you will. I'm sorry if that seems a little harsh, but that's honestly just my opinion. I wish you the best of luck in this situation, and hope everything works out for you and Athena so that you can go ahead and compete and get Athena health tested and continue on. I won't tell you what to do with your dog, as it's not my place. Now... how bout some more cute little puppy pix?! Keep us posted!


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the concern. No problem on the question i have no problem answering it as long as everything stays drama free. Also thanks for clearifying that question i had. I am just making sure that thier is nothing to be conserned about. As for all the health testing and everything. Yes when i do start breeding i have now contacted a place that will do health tests that will be getting done on the moma pretty soon and all the pups will get it when i do decide to breed again. They will also do the croping. All i need to ask now is if the do the joint certs also. I understand and appreciate everyones concerns and constructive criticism and will trust me i do listen to you all.


----------



## Hazeldoglover (Mar 30, 2015)

this post is kinda old. so I just wanted to know if you have any new information about the pink nose. I currently put a deposit down on a puppy who is a blue nose but she has a pink nose. reasoning for buying her food specifically for my blue nose that I have so if there's a genetic problem I really need to know about it. I have been searching the internet trying to find out but haven't had an real luck. can you please help.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Their noses will often times start out as pink and darken as the puppy ages so there is a good chance that your pups nose will not always be pink. 

My dog Loki started out with a butterfly nose (splotchy pink and red) and as he got older it began to fill out with pigment and his nose is entirely red now. 

Side note: if the puppy doesn't have a blue nose it can't possible be a blue nose as the term doesn't describe anything but nose color. It is not a specific breed or type of "pit bull".


----------



## Hazeldoglover (Mar 30, 2015)

Both of her parents are registered as American Pitbull terriers (blue and white). just read a lot about the lack of pigment having to do with something wrong with their genetic and since I am buying her specifically for my blue nose. I just want to make sure that she's genetically OK. that's why I asked


----------



## Hazeldoglover (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been trying to post a picture of her but it won't let me


----------



## Hazeldoglover (Mar 30, 2015)

This is her


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As Carriana already stated, the term 'blue nose' merely references the color of a dog's nose, nothing more and nothing less. It doesn't encompass a bloodline, strain, or type/breed of dog. You stated that you're getting this pup specifically for your "bluenose" so you're concerned about the pigment, or lack there of. Does this mean you're planning on breeding these dogs later on? I'm just curious about your choice of words.


----------

